# Schnittstelle PC mit SPS



## JonnyBravo81 (16 März 2007)

Hallo,
wie gehe vor, wenn eine Schnittstelle zwischen Rechner und SPS aufgebaut werden soll.
Z.B. habe ich eine CPU von Siemens und möchte ein Tool in Delphi schreiben. Dabei möchte ich am Rechner einen Parameter eingeben, und dieser soll in die CPU geschrieben werden.
Leider weis ich nicht einmal, wo ich anfangen soll.

Danke und Gruß
Jonny


----------



## zotos (16 März 2007)

Als Harware kommen da eigentlcih die die gleichen Verdächtigen in Frage wie bei dem Programmieren der SPS. 
Leider hast Du nur Siemens-CPU geschrieben da gibt es ja aber viele verschiedene S5, S7-200, S7-300/400.

Je nach dem gibt es dann verschiedene Lösungen für die Software seite. 

Libnodave, ein OPC-Server/Client, usw.

Gib mal mehr Infos.


----------



## JonnyBravo81 (16 März 2007)

Es geht erstmal nur um eine Richtung.
Ich habe z.B. eine CPU 317 2PN/DP und auf diese Steuerung will ich mit meinem Delphi Programm kommen.
Für mich ist in erster Linie die Realisierung aus Delphi Sicht interessant.
Sorry sitze in der Informatik-Welt nicht so fest im Sattel 

Ein OPC-Server/Client ist ein Tool, welches in einer Delphi-Entwicklungsumgebung schon vorhanden ist?
Oder muss ich mir weitere Software besorgen, um diese Schnittstelle zu realisieren?

Gruß
Jonny


----------



## Zottel (16 März 2007)

JonnyBravo81 schrieb:


> Es geht erstmal nur um eine Richtung.
> Ich habe z.B. eine CPU 317 2PN/DP und auf diese Steuerung will ich mit meinem Delphi Programm kommen.


Über welche Schnittstelle? Bei PN geht das am schnellsten und billigsten über Ethernet, aber mir ist jetzt nicht klar, wie sich daß mit ProfiNet verträgt, d.h. ob du da noch spezielle Switches brauchst, damit der PC, der keine Ahnung von ProfiNet hat, der ProfiNet-Peripherie nicht "ins Wort fällt".


> Ein OPC-Server/Client ist ein Tool, welches in einer Delphi-Entwicklungsumgebung schon vorhanden ist?


Nein, es kostet Geld. Und dann brauchst du noch einen OPC-Client, der Server alleine nützt dir nix...
OPC ist eine gemeinsame "Zwischenschicht", so daß für jede Steuerung ein OPC-Server und für jede Anwendung eine OPC-Schnittstelle (oder Client) da sein muß (20 Server, 20 OPC-Schnittstellen für 20 SPS-Hersteller und 20 Anwendungen anstelle von 20 Protokoll-Treibern für 20-Anwendungen =400 Protokoll-Treiber).


> Oder muss ich mir weitere Software besorgen, um diese Schnittstelle zu realisieren?


Das sowieso. Libnodave 
http://libnodave.sf.net
kostet nix, du kannst mit dem beiliegenden fertigen Programm testISO_TCP.exe die Kommunikation über Ethernet ausprobieren, eine Schnittstelle zu Pascal/Delphi ist dabei und eine Delphi-Komponente, mit der du aus Delphi heraus arbeiten kannst.
Gruß
Jonny[/QUOTE]


----------



## Human (16 März 2007)

Ich bastel auch gerade an einer SPS-OPC-Delphi-Verbindung.

Unter http://www.opcconnect.com gibt es schon Beispielprogramme, wie ein OPC-Client mit Delphi aussehen kann.

Und die Verbindung zwischen dem OPC-Server und deiner SPS ist normalerweise kein Problem einzurichten, du solltest bevor du damit anfängst dich aber erstmal in die Funktion usw. von OPC einlesen.

PDFs zu dem Thema findest du auf http://www.siemens.de.


----------



## Ralle (16 März 2007)

Ich würde dir libnodave sehr empfehlen, gerade auch bei einer 317-PN (hab ich auch grad mit libnodave auf dem Tisch). Dabei ist auch eine komplette Delphi-Komponente von afk, und ein Delphi-Demo-Programm zum testen.


----------

